

Ask HN:  What are some good hands-on tech jobs? - mpg33

Non-office tech jobs I guess is what I mean.
======
stonemetal
Industrial automation controls. Sure some of your time would be spent in an
office coding, but you would also spend sometime with your system out on the
shop floor working with the system. If it is a small shop, you would probably
have to wear many hats and help build the machine yourself, or at least that
was my experience working at a small industrial automation shop.

